# Erstellen einer Risikobeurteilung



## stevenn (19 September 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Im Rahmen meiner Bachelorarbeit werde ich eine Risikobeurteilung(RB)  nach MRL, 13849 und 12100 machen.(natürlich mit Unterstützung)
Aber dennoch kommen jetzt nach und nach Fragen.
In der MRL steht, dass in einer RB alle Gefährdungen betrachtet werden müssen. Wie ist das jetzt, wenn meine Anlage in einem abgesperrten Raum ist (mit ADAM UND EVA und Türverriegelung mit Rückmeldung).
Wenn ich z.B. rotierende Teile habe und davon (im schlimmsten Fall) etwas wegbricht, ist man ja dadurch geschützt, dass meine Tür zu ist(und mit Pluto gesichert). Muss ich jetzt die Hitze die am Motor entstehen kann auch berücksichtigen/dokumentieren? Weil es ist ja eine Gefährdung, aber dadurch das die Tür zu ist, kann ich ja eh nicht hinfassen. Risikominderung wäre in beiden fällen die gleiche Maßnahme. Wenn man das berücksichtigen muss, wo hört das dann auf? Muss ich einen heißen Transistor auf einer Steuerungsplatine berücksichtigen?(etwas rhetorisch)  

Ich weiß, meine letzte Frage ist etwas übertrieben, aber wo muss ich dann aufhören etwas zu berücksichtigen?
Vielen Dank schon einmal für eure Hilfe, ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.

Stevenn


----------



## jora (19 September 2014)

Hallo Sevenn,

du darfst die Ursach - Wirkung - Beziehung nicht vertauschen. Du beschreibst hier eine Ursache (Bruch im Betrieb), wobei die Lebensphase dann noch bezeichnet werden muss ("im schlimmsten Fall") und die Maßnahme (Absicherung durch eine bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtung). Auch wenn du wegen vielen anderen Punkten diesen Zugang schon abgesichert hast, so kann diese Beschreibung trotzdem einen Einfluss auf die Schutzeinrichtung haben, z.B. das kein Gitter verwendet werden darf sondern ein durchgehendes Blech.
In der MRL 2006/42/EG stehen im Anhang 1 alle Gefährdungen, die betrachtet werden müssen. Wenn du nun zu dem einzelnen Punkt, z.B. Strahlung nichts hast, dann ist das Schutzziel nicht relevant. Ein andere Punkt ist die thermische Gefährdung, was du am Motor, Magnetventilen und anderen elektromechanischen Bauteilen haben kannst bzw. wirst, somit muss diese betrachtet werden.
Wie man eine RB richtig durchführt wird nach den persönlichen Vorlieben vorgegeben. Schlussendlich müssen die Schutzziele der MRL erfüllt sein, ob dies über die Betrachtung der MRL, dann denn A-, B- und C-Normen und schließlich die Erfahrungungen aus der Produktbeobachtung abläuft, oder alle anderen Kombinationen, ist nicht relevant, hauptsache das Produkt ist nachweisbar sicher. 
Grundsätzlich musst du (bzw. die Firma) immer alles betrachten, was passieren kann und worauf du einen Einfluss hast bzw. für was du Verantowrtung. Dein Beispiel mit dem Transistor ist nicht schlecht, wenn du diesen in einer Platine einbaust, dann musst du auch dafür sorgen, das keine Gefährdung von diesem Bauteil ausgeht. Ist dieser Transistor aber von einem Hersteller im FU eingesetzt, so hat diese Betrachtung der Hersteller durchgeführt und er warnt dich dann z.B. vor der heißen Oberfläche, ...

Ich hoffe für dich, das du jmd an deiner Seite hast, der sich auskennt, sonst verzettelt man sich als Anfänger sehr schnell.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## stevenn (19 September 2014)

hey Alex, danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. Also wenn ein  Motorenhersteller an sein Motor ein CE Kennzeichen anbringt(somit eine  RB gemacht hat), muss ich die Gefahren innerhalb des Motors nicht mehr  betrachten oder? Wie ist das, wenn das Gehäuse heiß wird und der  Motorenhersteller das "Heiß werden" in der  Bedienungsanleitung/Betriebsanleitung angibt? Wenn der Motor eine Welle  andreht muss ich aber die drehende Welle und ihre Folgen  berücksichtigen,oder?. Wenn meine Anlage nun eine Einzelanfertigung ist  und die erste Inbetriebnahme ansteht, kann es sein, das Personen im Raum  sein müssen(Einstellarbeiten usw). Kann ich für diesen speziellen Fall  in der RB schreiben, dass nur spezielles Personal rein darf? also für  diesen Fall kann ich keine inhärent sichere konstruktion und keine  technischen schutzmaßnahmen machen.

gruss
stevenn


----------



## jora (19 September 2014)

zu deiner Motorfrage: ein klares Nein. Die thermische Belastung hängt nicht nur von der Konstruktionsart des Motors sondern auch von der Belastung ab. Außerdem musst du dir die Dokumentation der Zulieferteile genau anschauen, welche Restgefahren sind vorhanden UND auch noch, welche Richtlinie wurde angewendet. Die Niederspannungsrichtlinie z.B. betrachtet nur die elektrischen Gefährdungen.

Deine andere Frage bezieht sich auf die Lebensphasen, hier kommt es darauf an, ab welcher Lebensphase der Gefahrenübergang definiert worden ist. Wenn du die Inbetriebnahme auf den Zustand "inbetrieb genommen" definierst, gibt es auch zwei Inbetriebnahmen.

Generelle Informationen zur Maschinensicherheit nach MRL:
http://maschinenrichtlinie.de

Hast du fachkundige Unterstützung oder erstellst du die Risikobeurteilung nur für deine Abschlussarbeit? Das Ganze ist ein sehr komplexes Thema und kann leider nicht innerhalb ein paar Posts erklärt werden.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Michel1001 (21 September 2014)

Hallo, bei deinen Betrachtungen gehst du zum Teil schon sehr ins Detail. Für die Vorgehensweise und die Beschreibung der Risikominderung musst Du auf jeden Fall die EN 12100 durcharbeiten.


----------



## stevenn (22 September 2014)

@jora: Danke erstmal für deine Antwort. Also ich wende die MRL an und somit ist die Niederspannungsrichtlinie ja mit inkludiert.
zu  deinem zweiten Absatz, natürlich sind das verschiedene Lebensphasen,  das ist mir schon klar, ich wollte nur wissen ob ich es mir so einfach  machen kann und das Personal pro Lebensphase unterschiedlich bestimmen  kann. Also kann ich z.B. sagen es muss ein Meister machen, obwohl es ein  Geselle auch könnte, wenn zusätzliche Schutzmaßnahmen getroffen sind.  Also kann ich die inhärent sichere Konstruktion umgehen und sagen es  muss ein höherer "Wissenstand"dran arbeiten. Mir ist die Reihenfolge der  Risikominderung bekannt, ich will nur wissen ob es grundsätzlich  möglich ist. 
Welche zwei Inbetriebnahmen gibt es deiner Meinung nach? Mir ist Momentan nur eine Inbetriebnahme bekannt.
Ich habe fachkundige Unterstützung und erstelle die Risikobeurteilung nicht nur für meine Abschlussarbeit.

@michel1001: auch danke für deine Antwort. 12100 durcharbeiten, danke das weiß ich  :smile:

Für alle die (hoffentlich) weiter antworten,:smile:   ich weiß dass dieses Thema schwierig ist und eventuell ein bisschen  viel für einen "Anfänger", aber solche Kommentare helfen mir nicht  weiter. Ich finde das Thema sehr interessant und möchte mich weiter  durchbeißen.
Ich würde mich weiterhin sehr über eure Hilfe freuen.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (22 September 2014)

stevenn schrieb:


> In der MRL steht, dass in einer RB alle Gefährdungen betrachtet werden müssen. Wie ist das jetzt, wenn meine Anlage in einem abgesperrten Raum ist (mit ADAM UND EVA und Türverriegelung mit Rückmeldung).
> Wenn ich z.B. rotierende Teile habe und davon (im schlimmsten Fall) etwas wegbricht, ist man ja dadurch geschützt, dass meine Tür zu ist(und mit Pluto gesichert).



Vielleicht noch als Hinweis zum Verständnis:

In der Risikobeurteilung müssen alle Gefahren beurteilt werden. Das hast Du ja schon korrekt beschrieben.
Aus der Beurteilung ergibt sich, welche Risiken gemindert werden müssen. In Deinem Fall die ausgehende Gefahr von rotierenden Teilen.
Erst daraus werden dann die entsprechenden Maßnahmen abgeleitet. Z.B. die Tür als bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtung.

Also:
1. Risiken beurteilen
2. Maßnahmen ableiten
3. Risikominderung bewerten

Wie schon richtig gesagt wurde, muss ggf. eine geeignete Maßnahme getroffen werden, wenn Teile herausgeschleudert werden können.

In Deinem Fall:
1. Risiko beurteilen: Herausschleudern von Teilen
2. Maßnahmen ableiten: Schutzzaun mit Schutztür
3. Risikominderung bewerten: Reichen Maschen des Schutzzauns?
4. ggf. weitere Maßnahmen ableiten: Einhausen mit geschlossenen Trenneinrichtungen
5. Risikominderung bewerten.

Am Ende steht dann eine (hoffentlich) sichere Maschine.


----------



## lxuser (22 September 2014)

Hallo stevenn,

bei uns in der Hochschulbibliothek gibt es folgendes Buch als Ebook:
http://www.beuth.de/de/publikation/...774305;jsessionid=XPTOVPIPHUDYN1IPFTGDKABM.1?
Könnte bei euch auch verfügbar sein. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## stevenn (23 September 2014)

@tigerente: danke für deine Antwort, meine Frage hat sich mehr darauf bezogen, ob ein Risiko noch besteht, wenn es schon durch eine andere Maßnahme abgedeckt wurde.z.B. 
es wird etwas weggeschleudert - Maschine ist in einem Raum,komplett abgeriegelt und gesichert mit adam und eva und Verriegelung mit Rückmeldung - Risiko gemindert.
jetzt betrachte ich z.B. eine Bewegung der Maschine - eigentlich keine Gefahr, weil keiner im Raum sein kann. Trotzdem halte ich fest, das das Risiko, dadurch,dass es ein geschützter Raum ist vermindert ist,oder ?

@ jora und michel: auch danke für eure Antworten, meine Antwort wird noch von einem Moderator überprüft(keine Ahnung warum).hoffe meine Antwort kommt bald,weil ich mir Gedanken gemacht habe und schon ein bisschen was an Text geschrieben habe


----------



## Tigerente1974 (24 September 2014)

Nicht, dass wir jetzt aneinander vorbeireden.
Ganz konkret könnte man mal die Spindel einer Drehmaschine nehmen.

Gefährdung: Erfassen oder Einziehen durch drehende Maschinenteile 
Maßnahme: Schutztür als bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit Türschalter
Risikominderung: Wurde durch die Maßnahme erreicht

Bei der weiteren Betrachtung wird festgestellt, dass die Spindel nachläuft. Davon geht weiterhin ein Risiko aus.
Gefährdung: Erfassen oder Einziehen durch drehende Maschinenteile
Maßnahme: Schutztür als bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit Türschalter der eine Zuhaltung hat
Risikominderung: Wurde durch die Maßnahme erreicht

Durch die drehende Spindel entstehen weitere Gefährdungen.
Gefährdung: Wegfliegen von Objekten durch die kinetische Energie
Maßnahme: Schutzeinhausung mit geschlossenen Blechen
Risikominderung: Wurde durch die Maßnahme erreicht

In allen Betrachtungen war die Ursache der Gefährdung eine drehende Spindel.
Eine Risikominderung wurde durch die erste Maßnahme (Türschalter) erreicht.
Jedoch war eine weitere Maßnahme (Zuhaltung) notwendig, um das Risiko ausreichend zu mindern.
Aufgrund weiterer Gefährdungen mussten weitere Maßnahmen getroffen werden.

Fazit:  Risikominderung ja. Aber Risikominderung ist nicht gleich  Risikominderung. Unterschiedliche Gefährdungen erfordern ggf. weitere  Maßnahmen.


----------



## stevenn (25 September 2014)

@lxuser: danke, hab ich mir schon bestellt 

@tigerente: das ist ein sehr gutes Beispiel, das behandelt genau meine Frage. Die ersten beiden Minderungen kann ich nachvollziehen.aber bei der dritten hab ich jetzt ein Problem.
Und zwar: Warum muss ich noch eine Schutzhausung verwenden? Die Tür ist doch zu und hat eine Zuhaltung, das heißt während sich die Spindel dreht kann keiner im Raum sein und sich verletzen. Meiner Meinung nach
ist durch die Türzuhaltung das dritte Risiko auch mit gemindert, oder nicht?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (25 September 2014)

Das dritte Beispiel sollte verdeutlichen, dass hier kein Zaungitter reicht wie in vielen Fällen üblich. Vielmehr müssen geschlossene Verkleidungsbleche angebracht sein.
Für Drehmaschinen bzw. CNC-Maschinen gibt es C-Normen. Da steht sicher einiges drin. (Den Inhalt kenne ich aber nicht.)


----------



## se_la (25 September 2014)

Hallo,

tigerente meint damit, dass die Schutzeinhausung mit der Türzuhaltung nicht aus Gitter sein darf, sondern geschlossen sein muss. Ein Gitter/Lochblech mit entsprechender Öffnung zum Abstand (festgelegt durch die Norm) könnte für die ersten beiden Minderungen reichen, da jedoch auch kleine Dinge weggeschleudert werden können, würden die unter Umständen durch das Gitter fliegen und könnten einer Person Schaden zufügen. 

Gruß se_la


(Zu spät )


----------



## holgermaik (25 September 2014)

Hallo
Was Tigerente meint ist die Bauart der Schutztür.
Je nach Abstand zu der Spindel währe für Betrachtung 1 & 2 auch ein Gitter mit definierter Maschenweite ausreichend.
Um das Schutzziel 3 zu erreichen (herrausschleudern) ist eine Ausführung mit Gitter ungeeignet.
Darum als Ergebnis der Betrachtung -> kein Gitter sondern geschlossenes Blech mit einer Stärke x um die kinetische Energie aufnehmen zu können.
Grüsse Holger

*Mann bin ich langsam*


----------



## stevenn (25 September 2014)

also in unserem Fall bräuchten wir eigentlich kein Verkleidungsblech, weil unsere Tür uns schützt oder? 
Wenn jetzt bei der Inbetriebnahmejemand an die Maschine muss, brauch ich dann zwingend so eine Verkleidung, oder kann ich für diesen speziellen Fall festlegen dass nur bestimmtes Personal hin darf?
Kann ich quasi nur für die eine Lebensphase(In Betrieb nehmen) die eigentliche Reihenfolge (inhärent sichere konstruktion - technische Schutzmaßnahmen - Benutzerinformation) umgehen und nur Benutzerinformationen geben?


----------



## holgermaik (25 September 2014)

Um beim Beispiel der Drehaschine zu bleiben
Lebensphase - Inbetriebnahme
Tätigkeit - Prüfen der Unwucht
mögliche Gefahren - Einzug, Abbrechen von Teilen

Eine Aussage nach dem Motto "Pass auf" reicht sicherlich nicht.
Eine Mögliche Risikominderung kann z.B. durch besondere Ausrüstung (Helm  mit Visier, Jacke ohne Ärmel...) und durch technische Maßnahmen  (Verminderung der Drehzahl...) und durch besonders geschultes Personal  erreicht werden.
Wichtig ist, dass du genau das Risiko definierst bei der besonderen Tätigkeit und die Maßnahme um das Risiko zu minimieren.
Holger


----------



## Tigerente1974 (25 September 2014)

Eigentlich ist doch schon alles dazu gesagt.
Es muss eine Risikobetrachtung gemacht werden. Wenn diese eben ergibt, dass dort ein geschlossenes Blech sein sollte, dann ist das auch so.
Diese Betrachtung musst Du halt machen.
Man darf auch von den vorhandenen C-Normen abweichen. Allerdings halte ich das nicht für ratsam. Dort wird sich vermutlich ein Eintrag zu dem Thema finden.
Ansonsten rate ich dringend davon ab, auf Schutzeinrichtungen zu verzichten und diese durch Benutzerinformationen zu ersetzen.
Das klingt jetzt gerade etwas danach, als sollte eine sinnvolle Schutzeinrichtung aus Kostengründen durch eine lapidare Benutzerinformation ersetzt werden.
Da begibt man sich auf dünnes Eis...


----------



## stevenn (25 September 2014)

Dass es besser ist die Normen einzuhalten ist mir klar. Ich wollte nur  wissen ob sowas grundsätzlich möglich ist. MUSS ein Hersteller alle  inhärent sichere Konstruktionen machen,wenn sie wirtschaftlich sind?Wenn  er eine inhärent sichere Konstruktion nicht macht und nur  Benutzerhinweise anbringt, arbeitet er dann nicht nach der Norm 12100?


Also  in unserem Fall -> ich stelle fest, Risiko durch umherfliegende  Teile. -> Risikominderung durch geschlossene Türe mit Verriegelung. 
Somit  mindere ich mit der geschlossenen Türe eigentlich alle Gefährdungen die  von der Maschine ausgehen (sofern keine Person an die Maschine muss).


----------



## HBL (25 September 2014)

Hallo

Im Erwägungsgrund 14 des Leitfadens zur MRL 2006/42/ EG findet sich folgende Erklärung:

"Es sollte den grundlegenden Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen genügt werden, damit gewährleistet ist, dass die Maschinen sicher sind; es sollte jedoch  eine  differenzierte  Anwendung  dieser  Anforderungen  erfolgen,  um  dem Stand  der  Technik  zum  Zeitpunkt  der  Konstruktion  sowie  technischen  und wirtschaftlichen Erfordernissen Rechnung zu tragen"


Ebenso findet man im gleichen Leitfaden unter Art 174, letzter Absatz nachstehenden Auszug:

"Warnhinweise und Betriebsanleitungen gelten als fester Bestandteil von Konstruktion und Bau von Maschinen. Die Tatsache, dass dieser dritte Schritt der letzte Schritt in der Rangfolge gemäß Nummer 1.1.2  Buchstabe b ist, bedeutet, dass Warnhinweise und Betriebsanleitungen kein Ersatz für Maßnahmen zur Integration der Sicherheit in die Konstruktion oder für technische Schutzmaßnahmen sein dürfen, wenn diese nach dem Stand der Technik möglich sind."


Noch klarer steht es in der Erläuterung Nr. 26 zur alten MRL 98/37/EG:

"Bei umstrittener Auslegung der "wirtschaftlichen Erfordernisse" und nach Ausschöpfung aller Schlichtungsmöglichkeiten ist es Sache des Richters, im Einzelfall die wirtschaftlich realistische Schwelle zubestimmen."


Mir sind auch Rechtsfälle bekannt, in denen Maschinenhersteller wegen der Problematik nur Warnschilder anstelle von Risikoanalyse und Risikominderungen im Sinne der MRL verurteilt wurden!!

Alles klar?

Gruss Hans


----------



## stevenn (26 September 2014)

vielen Dank Hans, das hat mir sehr geholfen.
Hat jemand von euch eine Muster-Risikobeurteilung? Also keine aus dem Internet, die finde ich selbst. 
Man findet noch viele, die veraltet sind.
Noch was anderes, im BGIA-Report 2/2008 wird auch noch oft auf die 14121 verwiesen, die darf aber nicht mehr angewendet werden oder?

Ach und vielen Dank an alle die sich bisher bei der Diskussion beteiligt haben, ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. Es kommen hier bestimmt noch einige Fragen


----------



## HBL (26 September 2014)

Guten Morgen

Die Norm EN 14121 ist schon lange zurückgezogen. Der Ersatz dazu ist die Norm EN ISO 12100:2010. Diese Norm ist eine harmonisierte Norm.

Bezüglich der Risikoanalyse muss ich mal schauen.

Gruss  Hans


----------



## Automatisier0r (26 September 2014)

Guten Morgen,

ich denke, es könnte wahrscheinlich eher schwierig werden, eine gute Vorlage für die Risikoanalyse zu bekommen. In meinem Unternehmen wird dafür ein konzerninternes Tool genutzt, das nicht an dritte weitergegeben werden darf. Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass es in anderen Firmen ähnlich gehandhabt wird, aber ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück bei der Suche! 

Gruß Automatisier0r


----------



## weißnix_ (26 September 2014)

Zum Einwand bzgl. ausreichend schutz durch geschlossene raumtuer und nur spezielles personal fuer die ingangsetzung: du kannst die Personalauswahl auf entbehrliches Personal beschraenken 

send wia hendi

PS: Der mußte jetzt einfach sein


----------



## stevenn (26 September 2014)

was heißt denn inhärent sichere Konstruktion genau? (Bitte keine Norm zitieren)
Ich bewerte eine Anlage. während diese in Betrieb ist, muss keine Person im Raum sein!Das betreten ist nur möglich, wenn Stillstand herrscht.Die Anlage hat rotierende Wellen(Gefahr), die können aber nicht mechanisch abgedeckt werden. Ist aber auch nicht nötig, weil eh keine Person im Raum sein darf. Der Raum ist quasi mein Schutz. Die Tür wird mit adam und eva überwacht und hat eine verriegelung. diese verriegelung geht nur auf, wenn die maschine Stillstand hat(Stillstandswächter). So das sind mal die Fakten. Jetzt meine Frage: Ist das eine inhärent sichere Konstruktion im Sinne der 12100?" Mit dieser Maßnahme(eigener Raum,kein Zutritt möglich) hab ich alle Möglichkeiten abgedeckt (heiße Bereiche,rotierende teile usw).


----------



## se_la (26 September 2014)

Zitat DIN EN ISO 12100:2010
6.2 Inhärent sichere Konstruktion
6.2.1 Allgemeines
[...] Inhärent sichere Konstruktion wird erreicht, indem Gefährdungen vermieden oder Risiken vermindert werden durch eine geeignete Auswahl von Kunstruktionsmerkmalen der Maschine selbst und/oder Wechselwirkungen zwischen den gefährdeten Personen und der Maschine. [...]


6.3 Technische Schutzmaßnahmen und ergänzende Schutzmaßnahmen
6.3.1 Allgemeines
Zum Schutz von Personen vor Gefährdungen, die durch eine inhärent sichere Konstruktion entweder nicht in angemessener Weise vermieden oder deren Risiken nicht ausreichend begrenzt werden können, müssen trennende und nichttrennende Schutzeinrichtungen angewendet werden. [...]
Bestimmte Schutzeinrichtungen können angewendet werden, um die Exposition gegen mehr als eine Gefährdung zu vermeiden.
[...]


Mit der Maßnahme eigener Raum, kein Zutritt möglich bist du schon bei Stufe 2 Technische Schutzmaßnahmen und ergänzende Schutzmaßnahmen. Denn dadurch das du eine Schutztür mit Verriegelung und Zuhaltung einbringst hast du eine sogenannte technische Schutzmaßnahme.


----------



## Safety (26 September 2014)

Hallo,
die Erstellung einer Risikobeurteilung ist ein komplexes Thema und es gehört jede Menge Erfahrung und Normenwissen dazu.
Eine Vorlage findest Du z.B. hier http://www.maschinenrichtlinie.de


----------



## stevenn (29 September 2014)

se_la schrieb:


> Mit der Maßnahme eigener Raum, kein Zutritt möglich bist du schon bei  Stufe 2 Technische Schutzmaßnahmen und ergänzende Schutzmaßnahmen. Denn  dadurch das du eine Schutztür mit Verriegelung und Zuhaltung einbringst  hast du eine sogenannte technische Schutzmaßnahme.



Und  was steht dann unter 6.2.11.7  der ISO 12100? Ich verwende meine  Türverriegelung und Überprüfung doch als Sicherheitsfunktion,oder? Wenn *6.2*.11.7 hier zutrifft, dann ist es doch eine Inhärent sichere Konstruktion. Oder verstehe ich die 6.2.11.7 falsch?

Ist der Zustand, dass die Anlage einen eigenen Raum hat (mit Überwachung, das keiner rein kann wie beschrieben) ein "Konstruktionsmerkmal der Maschine selbst und/oder Wechselwirkung zwischen den gefährdeten Personen und der Maschine." (vgl. 12100 6.2.1 zweiter Absatz)?
@ Safety: Was meinst du dazu? Du bist sehr erfahren, hab schon vieles von dir hier gelesen. :wink: 
Meine Frage ist, wenn ich bei der Konstruktion schon berücksichtige, dass die Maschine einen eigenen Raum hat, ist *das*  dann eine inhärent sichere Konstruktion? Weil z.B. se_la meint das das  eine technische Schutzmaßnahme ist(türverriegelung,überprüfung) und ich  somit die inhärent sichere konstruktion ausgelassen hätte, dann würde  ich ja nicht nach 12100 vorgehen.
Nochmal allgemein: Meine Anlage ist  in einem extra Raum, weil ich daran bewegende Wellen usw habe und man  diese nicht abdecken kann. Dieser Zustand (eigener Raum mit  Türverriegelung und Türüberwachung und Stillstandsüberwachung) lässt es  doch nun zu, dass ich sämtliche Gefahren dadurch abdecke oder? Es kommt  z.B. nie jemand an rotierende Teile.

@safety: die Seite kenn ich, aber wo finde ich da einer Risikobeurteilung?Vielleicht stell ich mich blöd an :grin:


----------



## se_la (29 September 2014)

Das ist aber die Inhärent sichere Konstruktion von Steuerungen. 

In der Risikobeurteilung schreibst du ja erst ein mal vor was zu tun ist, damit die Maschine sicher ist. Wie du das ganze dann umsetzt ist ja erst mal egal. Denn die Maschine könnte ja auch verkauft werden und bei anderen Gegebenheiten ist vielleicht kein eigener Raum für diese Maschine vorgesehen. Also ist die Schutzmaßnahme das einbringen einer Schutzeinrichtung mit Zuhaltung die vor wegfliegenden Dingen schützt solange die Achse in Rotation ist.

Bei dir ist dann die Umsetzung der Raum mit der Tür die zugehalten wird.

Belehrt mich eines besseren, falls ich das falsch interpretiere.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (29 September 2014)

se_la schrieb:


> Mit der Maßnahme eigener Raum, kein Zutritt möglich bist du schon bei Stufe 2 Technische Schutzmaßnahmen und ergänzende Schutzmaßnahmen. Denn dadurch das du eine Schutztür mit Verriegelung und Zuhaltung einbringst hast du eine sogenannte technische Schutzmaßnahme.



Damit war der Nagel schon auf den Kopf getroffen. Denk über diese Formulierung nochmal nach bzw. lies Dich noch besser in die Thematik ein.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (29 September 2014)

Beispiel Rollenförderer:

Diese befinden sich i.d.R. auch außerhalb eines Schutzgitters. Durch die inhärent sichere Konstruktion (Abdecken von Gefahrenstellen) müssen diese nicht durch technische Maßnahmen (Schutzgitter mit Zugangstür) geschützt werden.


----------



## stevenn (29 September 2014)

se_la schrieb:


> Das ist aber die Inhärent sichere Konstruktion von Steuerungen.


 Da hast du recht.

Meine  Anlage ist eine Einzelfertigung und wird nicht weiterverkauft. Der  Kunde baut extra ein Gebäude für meine Anlage. Also meine mech.  Abdeckung ist die Tür(mit verriegelung und überwachung)?
Also könnte ich bei meiner Dokumentation schreiben: 
1.Gefahr ist mechanisch;
2.Ursprung der Gefahr sind rotierende Teile, 
3.Ort ist der Antrieb, 
4.mögliche Folgen: Erfasst werden/Quetschungen
4.die Norm 12100 und MRL werden berücksichtigt, 
5.Lösung  ist Abdeckung mit verriegelung(die Abdeckung ist hier eine Tür mit  verriegelung und überwachung und Stillstandsüberwachung)/zugang während  Betrieb nicht möglich
6.Lebensphase ist in Betrieb nehmen/ Normalbetrieb

So wäre die Gefahr erfasst werden von rotierende Welle des Antriebs erledigt oder?

Dann ist die Tür meine inhärent sichere Konstruktion oder?


----------



## Felsi (29 September 2014)

Hi,

wenn ich die Norm richtig verstehe, dann ist eine inhärent sichere Konstruktion eine in sich sichere mechanische Konstruktion die es verhindert das jemand gefährdet wird.

Wenn keine inhärent sichere Konstruktion möglich ist, müssen weitere Maßnahmen ergriffen werden. Z.B. die Risikominderung durch techn. Schutzmaßnahmen wie deine Tür.

Grüße


----------



## Tigerente1974 (29 September 2014)

Offen gestanden findes ich das ziemlich zäh.
Warum fragst Du immer das Gleiche, obwohl die Antwort schon mehr als präzise gegeben wurde?!?

Hier nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit:

http://www.ce-wissen.de/?p=603


----------



## Felsi (29 September 2014)

Da finde ich Wiki verständlicher:

"Im Zusammenhang der Risikominderung gemäß EN ISO 14121-1, oder neu EN ISO 12100-1, wird der Begriff inhärente Sicherheit als Bestandteil des Risikominderungsprozesses verwendet. Hierbei geht es darum, eine potentielle Gefährdung bereits an der Quelle erst gar nicht entstehen zu lassen. Das heißt dass zum Beispiel bei einer Quetschgefahr die Gefahrbringende Bewegung komplett eliminiert wird, in dem die zu erfüllende Funktion soweit angepasst wird, dass es die gefahrbringende Bewegung gar nicht mehr braucht. Bei redundanten Sicherheitssystemen müssen entsprechend EN ISO 13849 Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeitsberechnungen vorgenommen werden, welche bei einer Inhärenten Konstruktion weg fallen, da die Gefährdungen gar nicht erst entstehen."

Wobei das bei vielen Anwendungen nicht geht, weil die Gefahrenstelle der eigentliche Prozeß ist und den will ich ja haben. Wenn man die gefahrbringende Bewegung nicht beseitigen kann, muß man versuchen die Gefahrenstellen durch konstruktive Maßnahmen unzugänglich zu machen (Maschinengehäuse, Einhausung, fest installiertes Schutzblech, Labyrinth oder abschließbare Tür).  

Auch das gehört aus meiner Sicht zur inhärent sicheren Konstruktion.

I-_o


----------



## stevenn (29 September 2014)

@tigerente: ok dann ist die Tür definitiv keine inhärent sichere konstruktion, weil sie _trennend_ ist.

Wenn ich nun diese Tür (und den Raum) als  Schutz habe, kann ich für die darauf folgenden/weiteren Risikominderungen immer  die Tür angeben, obwohl es eine einfachere Möglichkeit auch gäbe? *Weil die Tür(der verriegelte Raum) ist ja sowieso da(dann brauch ich keine zusätzliche Abdeckung).* Die Tür ist quasi mein Standardschutz 
Als Beispiel, 
ich hab eine rotierende Welle -> Schutz ist Türe
ich habe eine heiße Oberfläche -> Schutz ist Türe (obwohl es mit einem einfacheren Gitter möglich wäre)
es besteht die Möglichkeit von herumspritzenden Öl im Fehlerfall -> Schutz ist Türe
spannungsführende  Teile(wenn durch Fehler Teile der Anlage spannungsführend geworden ist)  -> Schutz durch Türe (keine zusätzliche Isolierung notwendig)

Spricht da was dagegen?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (29 September 2014)

Du hast scheinbar noch nicht die ganze Tragweite erkannt. Safety hat ja schon angedeutet, dass dieses Thema sehr umfassend und komplex ist.
Kennst Du den Unterschied zwischen Gefährdungs-Checkliste und Maßnahmenblatt?
Im Maßnahmenblatt wird die Risikominderung eingetragen. Das kann in einigen Fällen die Tür sein. Je nachdem, gegen welche Risiken sie zur Risikominderung beiträgt.
Hier Hilfe zu suchen ist sicher nicht verkehrt. Allerdings wird hier niemand eine komplette Risikobeurteilung mit Dir durchgehen.


----------



## stevenn (29 September 2014)

also dass dieses Thema sehr umfassend und komplex ist, weiß ich(nicht  böse sein, aber ihr müsst mir das wirklich nicht in jedem 2. Beitrag  schreiben)! _deswegen _frag ich _euch Profis_ ja. 
ich hab auch nie eine komplette Risikobeurteilung verlangt, sondern frage euch nur bestimmte Sachen.
eine  Gefährdungs-checkliste und ein Maßnahmenblatt finde ich in der Norm  nicht. Das wird was firmeninternes sein oder?Wenn das doch irgendwelche  anerkannten Dokumente sind, die ich zwingend kennen muss, dann klär mich  bitte auf. ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar. Laut deren Namen trägt man  dann beim Einen die Gefährdungen ein und beim Anderen die Maßnahmen.
Und  wie verknüpfst du das dann? Wie stellst du dann die Verbindung zwischen  Gefährdung und deren Maßnahme her? Dann kann ich auch eine Liste machen  mit Gefährdung und daneben Maßnahme(kurz ausgedrückt)

Das beantwortet aber meine Frage oben nicht oder?
ich weiß, *vor *dem konstruieren, dass meine Anlage in einem extra abgesicherten Raum ist(_weil eine Gefahr dies vorgibt_).  nun kann ich aufgrund dessen alle Minderungsmaßnahmen durch die  Tür realisieren.?. Beim Eintreten in den Raum Not-halt-> keine  Gefährdungen mehr, weil alle Antriebe Momentenfrei sind


@felsi: nein, laut der Definition von Tigerente ist eine Tür keine inhärent sichere Konstruktion, weil sie trennend ist.


----------



## se_la (29 September 2014)

So mal ne andere Frage du hast gesagt, dass dir fachkundiges Personal zur Seite steht. Werden von diesem Personal auch die Risikobeurteilungen für die anderen Maschinen gemacht?


----------



## Felsi (29 September 2014)

hast recht

bei uns gibt es ein Vorgabeblatt wo zu jeder Gefährdungsart eine Möglichkeit besteht etwas einzutragen.

- besteht dadurch eine Gefahr? welche?  - Schutzmaßnahme /Minderung

da würde in deinem Fall dann eben bei vielen Fällen die Tür als Risikominderung ausreichen

I-_o


----------



## snake_1842 (29 September 2014)

Du musst aber auch alle Lebensphasen der Anlage betrachten. (Hab jetzt nicht den ganzen thread gelesen, also köpft mich nicht, wenn es schon mal geschrieben wurde) Vllt. entsteht für Wartungspersonal oder Reinigungsarbeiten andere Gefährdungen die du seperat innerhalb deiner Einhausung beseitigen musst. Oder für Einstellarbeit (Teachen), wo Teile der Maschine bewegt werden müssen um sie einzustellen.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (29 September 2014)

Nicht böse sein, aber die Art Deiner Fragen läßt erkennen, dass Du noch ganz am Anfang stehst. Sicher, jeder muss mal anfangen.
Ich wollte Dir damit nur deutlich machen, dass Du noch viel lesen musst.
Und Du musst auch lernen, die vorhandenen Quellen im Internet zu finden.
Hier noch eine weitere Hilfe:

http://www.dcverlag.com/maschinensicherheit/teil-3-risikobeurteilung/kopiervorlagen/


----------



## Tigerente1974 (29 September 2014)

Die Broschüren in dem Bild kann man kostenlos über die jeweilige BG bestellen. Das würde ich auch noch empfehlen.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (29 September 2014)

Und auch hier im Forum gibt es eine nützliche Zusammenstellung von Quellen:

http://www.sps-forum.de/faq/33983-linkliste-maschinensicherheit.html


----------



## stevenn (29 September 2014)

@se_la: nur teilweise. Das Personal an meiner Seite macht „nur“ elektrotechnische Risikobeurteilungen, keine Mechanik (da muss ich noch Verantwortliche ansprechen). Bei dem Identifizieren der Gefährdungen werde ich dann auf jedenfall unterstützt, ich will halt nur schon Wissen mitbringen, wenn ich zu den Personen gehe.

@felsi: genau, das wollte ich wissen. Ist es dann so „einfach“ das jedesmal meine Tür das Risiko mindert.
ist dieses Blatt geheim, oder könntest du das hochladen? 
@snake: jup muss ich. War mir bewusst, aber danke für den Hinweis. ;-)
@tigerente: danke für die Links. 
Und ja, ich steh am Anfang, hab auch schon einige Normen durch, aber leider kapier ich nicht alles sofort  (ich hoffe verständlich bei Normen).  Vorallem bei der  13849 tu ich mir schwer. 

@all: also stimmt ihr felsi und mir zu, dass die Tür dann in vielen Fällen meine Risikominderung sein kann?


----------



## Felsi (29 September 2014)

In der ersten Linkliste von Tigerente findest du diese Dokumente. So ähnlich ist es bei uns auch. Unsere Dokumente sind auch Firmeninterne Sachen.


----------



## norustnotrust (29 September 2014)

Es gibt übrigens Software die dich bei der Erstellung der Risikoanalyse unterstützt und dir vielleicht auch hilft manche Dinge zu verstehen:
http://www.dguv.de/ifa/Praxishilfen/Software/SISTEMA/index.jsp


----------



## stevenn (30 September 2014)

ah jetzt hab ich die Kopiervorlagen gefunden. vielen Dank Tigerente. ich versuche das Wichtigste auf ein DIN A3 Blatt zu bekommen, das wird aber richtig eng.
Die Nationalen Gegeln auf dem "Maschinen- bzw. anlagenspezifische Gefährdungen" sind aber nicht Pflicht, oder?
Was trägt man bei dem Blatt "Risikobeurteilung/Gefahrenanalyse" bei 7. Risikoeinschätzung allgemein ein?

Eine allgemeine Frage noch: Auf dem Blatt erscheint wieder das Wort "Gefahrenanalyse" laut der neuen 12100 gibt es das nicht mehr,so wie es hier gemeint ist, oder?
Nach der 12100 ist die Gefahrenanalyse ein Teil der Risikobeurteilung oder? siehe Bild 1 auf seite 16 der 12100

und meine Frage von oben nochmal: @all: also stimmt ihr felsi und mir zu, dass die Tür dann in vielen Fällen meine Risikominderung sein kann?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (30 September 2014)

Ganz ehrlich???
Setz Dich mal für eine oder zwei Wochen in irgendein Kabuff und lies erstmal.
Viele Deiner Fragen ließen sich beantworten, wenn Du Dich besser in das Thema einliest.
Hilfestellungen um Quellen zu finden hast Du reichlich bekommen.


----------



## stevenn (30 September 2014)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich???
> Setz Dich mal für eine oder zwei Wochen in irgendein Kabuff und lies erstmal.
> Viele Deiner Fragen ließen sich beantworten, wenn Du Dich besser in das Thema einliest.
> Hilfestellungen um Quellen zu finden hast Du reichlich bekommen.



Ich  hab sehr sehr viel gelesen und verstehe schon einiges, aber wenn du die  früheren posts liest, wirst du feststellen, das ich immer nur die selbe  Frage stelle, nur etwas verändert/umformuliert, weil ich davor keine Antwort  bekommen habe. wenn ich mich bisher unglücklich ausgedrückt habe, dann  tut es mir leid.

ich versteh nicht warum du so reagierst, was ist  an meiner Frage jetzt so unprofessionell? Wenn ich eine neue Gefahr  betrachte, muss ich normalerweise zuerst eine inhärent sichere  Konstruktion machen, das bräuchte ich aber nicht, weil meine Tür ja  schon schützt, also wäre die inhärent sichere Konstruktion zusätzlich  und überflüssig. *Nach Norm muss ich aber eine machen, wenn möglich*  (Bild 1 seite 16 12100). Diese Anwendung (die Tür+Schutzfunktionen)ist  wiederum aber eine Technische Schutzmaßnahme (also wenn ich nur die Tür  mache, überspringe ich die inhärent sichere Konstruktion). Ist mein  Problem so schwer zu verstehen? Vielleicht drück ich mich ja auch  unglücklich aus. Darf ich in so einem Fall die inhärent sichere  Konstruktion überspringen? Wenn ja wo steht das?


----------



## se_la (30 September 2014)

Könnte man die Gefahrenstellen durch inhärent sichere Konstruktion beseitigen?
Hast du alle Lebensphasen beachtet?

Denn für den Betrieb und für die Instandhaltung sind andere Gegebenheiten möglich. Vielleicht setzt du da mal an und hast schon die ganze Zeit deine Maßnahme vor Augen. 

Also was ich dir empfehlen würde ist, deine Fragen persönlich an jemanden zu richten, der sich damit auskennt. Das hilft mehr als nur lesen und im Forum nachfragen. Es werden auch Seminare gegeben.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (30 September 2014)

Und ich kann nur wiederholen, dass Deine mehrfach gestellte Frage und  auch die weiteren aus Deinem letzten Beitrag zu beantworten sind, wenn  Du genug gelesen hast.
Es mag sein, dasss Dir meine Antwort nicht gefallen hat. Du hättest lieber eine simple Antwort auf Deine Frage erhalten.
Vielleicht resultiert es aus meinem Verantwortungsgefühl, dass ich Dich aufgefordert habe noch etwas mehr zu lesen.

Ich nehme mal als Beispiel ein Auto.
Zuerst fragt jemand, wie man die Radmuttern löst und was man dafür braucht.
Mit der Beantwortung kommt die nächste Frage, wie man den Bremssattel demontieren kann.
Anhand  der ersten und auch der zweiten Frage erkennt man, dass da jemand an  Dingen schraubt für die man weit mehr wissen muss, als die richtigen  Schrauben zu finden.

Ich sehe das als eine größere Hilfe an darauf hinzuweisen, dass Du noch Bedarf hast, Dich in das Thema einzuarbeiten.
Wenn Du entsprechend eingearbeitet bist, wirst Du das nachvollziehen können.
Die Hilfen wurden entsprechend gegeben. Meine persönliche Meinung ist halt, dass man Dir nicht richtig hilft, wenn man Dich da jetzt irgendwie durchwuselt.


----------



## stevenn (30 September 2014)

se_la schrieb:


> Könnte man die Gefahrenstellen durch inhärent sichere Konstruktion beseitigen?
> Hast du alle Lebensphasen beachtet?
> 
> Denn für den Betrieb und für die Instandhaltung sind andere Gegebenheiten möglich. Vielleicht setzt du da mal an und hast schon die ganze Zeit deine Maßnahme vor Augen.
> ...



Ja alle Lebensphasen berücksichtigt.
also eine Gefahrenquelle (rotierende Wellen) ist *nicht* inhärent sicher konstruierbar.-> die Tür mit Schutzfunktionen(Eden, Stillstandsüberwachung,Verriegelung+rückmeldung ob verriegelt)
andere Gefahrenquellen aber schon. Es muss aber nie jemand während des Betriebs hin -> die Tür würde ausreichen, aber dann lasse ich ja die inhärent sichere Konstruktion aus, obwohl es eine Reihenfolge gibt! Darf ich das?
leider kann ich hier keinen fragen, die Ansprechpartner sind sich unsicher.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (30 September 2014)

Als Seminare könnten KOG, KOGP interessant sein.
Diese werden von der BG durchgeführt und sind auch noch kostenfrei für Mitglieder.
Du siehst, es gibt viel Literatur aund auch Seminare dazu.


----------



## Automatisier0r (30 September 2014)

Die Thematik ist (leider) einfach sehr komplex. Ich beschäftige mich jetzt seit knapp drei Monaten mit dem Thema Maschinensicherheit im Rahmen meiner Diplomarbeit und es kommen immer wieder kleinere und auch größere Fragen auf. Für jede Norm die man kennt, kommen gefühlt zwei neue hinzu, die man sich dann erst wieder erlesen/erarbeiten muss  Auch sind die Normen bzw. die Änderungen der bestehenden Normen so umfassend, dass es manchmal einfach keinen Ansprechpartner gibt, der einem eine passende Antwort geben kann. 

Aber ich habe ja noch bis Ende Dezember Zeit... :sb8:


----------



## stevenn (30 September 2014)

@Tigerente: Ja, ich will eine simple Antwort. Wenn du alles gelesen hast, kannst du ja "ja" oder "nein " sagen oder? Meine Frage ist:"Darf man das?" und "wo steht das?" Es tut mir leid, wenn ich beim mehrmaligen Lesen jedesmal die Antwort überlesen habe. Aber sowas passiert doch jedem mal oder? Es tut mir leid, das ich noch nicht so erfahren bin und von euch_ eine Frage_ beantwortet haben möchte. Dafür sind Foren doch da oder? Du musst mir ja nicht antworten, denn deine letzten Antworten waren nur _"ich soll mehr lesen_". *Das bringt mich nicht weiter, denn ich finde die Antwort nach mehrmaligen lesen nicht. sorry*.Ich vermute mittlerweile, dass du die Antwort auch nicht weißt, sonst hätten wir uns die letzten Posts alle sparen können.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (30 September 2014)

Du scheinst die hohe Kunst des selektiven Lesens zu beherrschen. Du liest nur, was Du lesen willst.
Ich habe mich sehr bemüht, Dir weiterzuhelfen. Auch wenn es nicht die Art von Hilfe ist, die Du erwartet hast.
Sorry, aber ich bin raus...


----------



## stevenn (30 September 2014)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Du scheinst die hohe Kunst des selektiven Lesens zu beherrschen. Du liest nur, was Du lesen willst.
> Ich habe mich sehr bemüht, Dir weiterzuhelfen. Auch wenn es nicht die Art von Hilfe ist, die Du erwartet hast.
> Sorry, aber ich bin raus...



Naja mir nur zu sagen, das ich mehr lesen soll ist keine große Hilfe. Das ich nicht alles weiß, ist mir klar. Deswegen frage ich. Deine Links sind ja sehr hilfreich, aber für meine spezielle Frage finde ich leider keine Antwort. Ich weiß zwar, dass, wenn es nicht wirtschaftlich ist ich die inhärent sichere Konstruktion nicht machen muss, aber zählt mein Problem schon als nicht wirtschaftlich?


----------



## stevenn (30 September 2014)

@automatisierer: Hallo, ein Leidensgenosse  Was meinst du denn zu  meiner Frage? Kann ich in so einem Fall die inhärent sichere  Konstruktion auslassen, wenn die Sicherheit schon durch eine Technische  Schutzmaßnahme( von einer anderen Gefahr) gewährleistet ist?


----------



## bike (30 September 2014)

stevenn schrieb:


> @Tigerente: Ja, ich will eine simple Antwort. Wenn du alles gelesen hast, kannst du ja "ja" oder "nein " sagen oder?



So wie du schreibst, bist du völlig falsch an der Position, um solch eine Aufgabe zu übernehmen.
Es ist zum K....n, dass immer wieder im Netz erwartet wird, es gibt die Lösung frei Haus.
Wenn du wirklich fähig sein solltest, solch eine verantwortliche Aufgabe zu übernehmen, dann lerne zunächst Probleme zu erkennen und dann Lösungen zu suchen.
Kommst du dann an eine Aufgabenstellung, die du nicht lösen kannst, dann kannst du ja mal wieder fragen.


bike


----------



## stevenn (30 September 2014)

@bike: Mein Problem: "darf ich in meinem Fall die inhärent sichere Konstruktion weglassen?" leider finde ich die Antwort nicht, also frage ich im Internet -> irgendjemand sagt "die lösung könnte da und da stehen"-> ich hab wieder was gelernt und bin happy. aber zu sagen ich soll die komplette Norm lesen(was ich eh schon gemacht habe,leider ist Normen lesen nicht so einfach) ist doch nicht hilfreich. Mir ist klar das ich nicht alles weiß, aber wer weiß schon alles. ich will doch lernen und ich verstehe nicht, dass wenn jemand die lösung weiß er mir nicht hilft ich hab versucht die lösung zu finden, hab es leider nicht geschafft und jetzt frage ich. Also wäre ich bei deinem letzten Satz."Kommst du dann an eine Aufgabenstellung, die du nicht lösen kannst, dann kannst du ja mal wieder fragen."


----------



## weißnix_ (30 September 2014)

@bike: Das Peter-Prinzip wird immer und überall befolgt


----------



## Blockmove (30 September 2014)

stevenn schrieb:


> ... aber zu sagen ich soll die komplette Norm lesen(was ich eh schon gemacht habe,leider ist Normen lesen nicht so einfach) ist doch nicht hilfreich.



Normen sind von Menschen mit Ahnung für Menschen mit Ahnung geschrieben.
Du findest genügend gute und verständliche Unterlagen von den Herstellern von Sicherheitstechnik.
Schau mal bei z.B. bei Pilz, Festo oder Sick nach. Dort findest du ausführliche und verständliche Unterlagen.
Wenn du daraus nicht schlau wirst, dann bietet fast jeder Hersteller kostenlose oder kostengünstige Seminare zum Thema an.


----------



## stevenn (1 Oktober 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Normen sind von Menschen mit Ahnung für Menschen mit Ahnung geschrieben.
> Du findest genügend gute und verständliche Unterlagen von den Herstellern von Sicherheitstechnik.
> Schau mal bei z.B. bei Pilz, Festo oder Sick nach. Dort findest du ausführliche und verständliche Unterlagen.
> Wenn du daraus nicht schlau wirst, dann bietet fast jeder Hersteller kostenlose oder kostengünstige Seminare zum Thema an.



leider sind die Unterlagen alle für allgemeine Sachen. Ich hab eigentlich nur die eine Frage. Aber danke dir


----------



## Tigerente1974 (1 Oktober 2014)

Könnte eine Nominierung werden...

http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/17876-die-uneinsichtigsten-fragesteller-aller-zeiten.html


----------



## reliability (1 Oktober 2014)

Dieser Beitrag ist inzwischen ziemlich umfangreich und es ist schwer die eigentlich Frage nachzuvollziehen.
Also ich vermute, dass es sich bei der einen Frage die du hast um diese hier handelt:
"Ich weiß zwar, dass, wenn es nicht wirtschaftlich ist ich die inhärent  sichere Konstruktion nicht machen muss, aber zählt mein Problem schon  als nicht wirtschaftlich?"
dabei hast du auch den Wunsch geäussert:
"Wenn du alles gelesen hast, kannst du ja "ja" oder "nein " sagen oder?"
Hier Meine Antwort also: Nein
Weiter wurde gefragt.... "Meine Frage ist:"Darf man das?" und "wo steht das?""
Weder Ertrag (in deinem Fall das erreichte Sicherheitsniveau) noch Aufwand sind definert, also ist der Nachweis der Wirtschaftlichkeit nicht erfüllt.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wirtschaftlichkeit

Gruß 
reliability


----------



## Blockmove (1 Oktober 2014)

stevenn schrieb:


> Wenn meine Anlage nun eine Einzelanfertigung ist  und die erste Inbetriebnahme ansteht, kann es sein, das Personen im Raum  sein müssen(Einstellarbeiten usw). Kann ich für diesen speziellen Fall  in der RB schreiben, dass nur spezielles Personal rein darf? also für  diesen Fall kann ich keine inhärent sichere konstruktion und keine  technischen schutzmaßnahmen machen.



Dieses Thema ist hier erläutert
http://www.dguv.de/medien/fb-holzun...oblaetter/infobl_deutsch/016_probebetrieb.pdf


----------



## stevenn (1 Oktober 2014)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Könnte eine Nominierung werden...
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/17876-die-uneinsichtigsten-fragesteller-aller-zeiten.html



deine Beiträge werden immer hilfreicher. Ist dir langweilig?


----------



## stevenn (1 Oktober 2014)

reliability schrieb:


> Dieser Beitrag ist inzwischen ziemlich umfangreich und es ist schwer die eigentlich Frage nachzuvollziehen.
> Also ich vermute, dass es sich bei der einen Frage die du hast um diese hier handelt:
> "Ich weiß zwar, dass, wenn es nicht wirtschaftlich ist ich die inhärent  sichere Konstruktion nicht machen muss, aber zählt mein Problem schon  als nicht wirtschaftlich?"
> dabei hast du auch den Wunsch geäussert:
> ...



eigentlich war das meine Frage: ich hab eine Gefahrenquelle (rotierende Wellen) die ist *nicht* inhärent  sicher konstruierbar. daraus folgt eine technische Schutzmaßnahme-> die Tür mit Schutzfunktionen(Eden,  Stillstandsüberwachung,Verriegelung+rückmeldung ob verriegelt)
andere Gefahrenquellen wären aber inhärent sicher konstruierbar. Es muss aber nie jemand während des  Betriebs hin -> die Tür würde also ausreichen, aber dann lasse ich ja die  inhärent sichere Konstruktion aus, obwohl es eine Reihenfolge(1.inhärent sichere konstruktion 2. technische schutzmaßnahme 3. benutzerinformation) gibt! Darf  ich das?


----------



## reliability (1 Oktober 2014)

stevenn schrieb:


> eigentlich war das meine Frage: ich hab eine Gefahrenquelle (rotierende Wellen) die ist *nicht* inhärent  sicher konstruierbar. daraus folgt eine technische Schutzmaßnahme-> die Tür mit Schutzfunktionen(Eden,  Stillstandsüberwachung,Verriegelung+rückmeldung ob verriegelt)
> andere Gefahrenquellen wären aber inhärent sicher konstruierbar. Es muss aber nie jemand während des  Betriebs hin -> die Tür würde also ausreichen, aber dann lasse ich ja die  inhärent sichere Konstruktion aus, obwohl es eine Reihenfolge(1.inhärent sichere konstruktion 2. technische schutzmaßnahme 3. benutzerinformation) gibt! Darf  ich das?


NEIN 
http://www.baua.de/de/Publikationen/Fachbeitraege/F2216.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## stevenn (2 Oktober 2014)

"Durch das Konstruktionsprinzip der Funktionsintegration kann eine technische Schutzmaßnahme
zur Verringerung mehrerer Gefährdungen beitragen. Beispielsweise lassen sich
trennende Schutzeinrichtungen zur Verhinderung des Zugangs zu Gefahrbereichen
bei entsprechender schallisolierender Auskleidung gleichzeitig zur Verringerung von
Lärmemissionen einsetzen."

Das steht auf der Seite 21 von deinem Link. Also werden mit der trennenden Schutzeinrichtung mehrere Gefährdungen beseitigt. Und wenn die Lärmemission inhärent sicher Konstruierbar wäre, muss ich das trotzdem machen oder? obwohl die Gefährdung durch die trennende Schutzeinrichtung eigentlich beseitigt ist.


----------



## Blockmove (2 Oktober 2014)

Was ist bei offener Schutztür?

Besteht dann ein Risiko?
Wie oft?
Wie lange?
Kann man ausweichen?
Wie schwer sind die Folgen?
Für wen?


----------



## stevenn (2 Oktober 2014)

offene Schutztür wird durch meine SicherheitsSPS erkannt. ich hab ja türüberwachung mit verriegelung und rückmeldung, dass verriegelt. -> wenn tür auf Spannung weg.


----------



## Blockmove (2 Oktober 2014)

stevenn schrieb:


> offene Schutztür wird durch meine SicherheitsSPS erkannt. ich hab ja türüberwachung mit verriegelung und rückmeldung, dass verriegelt. -> wenn tür auf Spannung weg.



Das beantwortet nicht die Fragen.
Ist die Maschine bei offener Schutztür in einem sicheren Zustand für alle und jeden?
Wenn ja ... OK ... Nur was soll dann das ganze Theater hier.
Wenn nein ... Dann eben Risikobeurteilung für Zustand "offene Schutztür"


----------



## stevenn (2 Oktober 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das beantwortet nicht die Fragen.
> Ist die Maschine bei offener Schutztür in einem sicheren Zustand für alle und jeden?
> Wenn ja ... OK ... Nur was soll dann das ganze Theater hier.
> Wenn nein ... Dann eben Risikobeurteilung für Zustand "offene Schutztür"



Ja, bei offener Tür ist die Maschine in einem sicheren Zustand. Das Theater ist deswegen, weil ich die Reihnfolge nicht einhalte. Zuerst inhärent sichere Konstruktion dann erst technische Schutzmaßnahme. und ich würde praktisch die inhärent sichere Konstruktion auslassen und gleich mit der Tür schützen. jetzt hab ich gefragt, ob ich das darf. wenn ja wo steht das?
Mein Problem ist, ich benötige die technische Schutzmaßnahme sowieso für eine Gefährdung. Andere Gefährdungen wären durch inhärent... Konstruktion erreichbar, aber dadurch das ich die technische Schutzmaßnahme eh habe, wäre die inhärent.. Konstruktion nur zusätzlich/überflüssig


----------



## holgermaik (2 Oktober 2014)

Hallo
Ich denke du wirst keine Antwort auf deine Frage bekommen, weder hier noch von der BG noch von jemandem anderen. Ebenso wird in keiner Norm die Antwort zu finden sein.
Was bleibt ist eine Antwort, die du dir selbst erarbeitest und dann entsprechend der Norm ausreichend begründest.
Grüsse Holger.

PS. Sollte eventuell doch von "offizieller Seite" jemand dazu Stellung nehmen, würde mich die Antwort interresieren.


----------



## Blockmove (2 Oktober 2014)

Inoffizielle Antwort: 
In der Praxis interessiert das keinen.
Es wird konstruktive Maßnahme und Schutzeinrichtung als gleichwertig betrachtet.

Erst wenn du an technische oder wirtschaftliche Grenzen stösst, wird hier eine Betrachtung gemacht.


----------



## holgermaik (2 Oktober 2014)

Sehe ich eigentlich genauso.
Wenn die meisten von "uns" ins Spiel kommen ist oftmals an der Konstruktion eh nichts mehr zu retten.
Wenn ich den TE aber richtig verstehe liegt der Schwerpunkt auf der theoretische Betrachtung.


> Im Rahmen meiner Bachelorarbeit


Grüsse


----------



## stevenn (3 Oktober 2014)

danke holger und block. ungefähr so hab ich mir die diskussion vorgestellt. ja, bei mir ist das problem,das es sehr um die theorie geht (Bachelorarbeit) und da wollte ich es richtig machen. wie es dann in der praxis aussieht, ist oft eine andere sachen, das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. ich frage mich nur, wie ich das jetzt schreiben kann, damit ich nach der norm gehe.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Oktober 2014)

stevenn schrieb:


> danke holger und block. ungefähr so hab ich mir die diskussion vorgestellt. ja, bei mir ist das problem,das es sehr um die theorie geht (Bachelorarbeit) und da wollte ich es richtig machen. wie es dann in der praxis aussieht, ist oft eine andere sachen, das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. ich frage mich nur, wie ich das jetzt schreiben kann, damit ich nach der norm gehe.



In einer "normalen" Risikobeurteilung wird eigentlich nichts darüber geschrieben warum eine mögliche Gefahr nicht durch weitere evtl- mögliche konstruktive Massnahmen verringert wurde.
Die Gefahr wird benannt und bewertet und den entsprechenden Betriebs- und Lebenszyklen zugeordnet. Daraus resultieren die notwendigen Schutzmassnahmen und Schutzeinrichtungen.

Würde man hier strikt nach Norm vorgehen, könntest du keine einzige Maschine mehr mit vertretbarem Aufwand bauen.

Die von der Norm geforderte Vorgehensweise macht man meist bei Stationen mit nicht trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen.
 Nimm z.B. eine Blechbearbeitungsanlage. Hier kann es sinnvoll sein eine seperate Einlegestation vorzusehen. Durch die Bauart kommt der Mitarbeiter nun nicht mehr in direkten Kontakt den gefährlichen Bewegungen.
Damit wird die Maschine sicherer und evtl. sogar billiger weil die Schutzeinrichtungen vielleicht sogar einfacher sind.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (5 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
eine Risikobeurteilung zeigt den Weg zur hinreichenden Risikominderung.
Es hat sich aber durch verschiedene Ereignisse ergeben dass man nur noch Gefahren und Normen auflistet. Gut das ist ein anderes Thema.
Die Antwort sieht in der DIN EN ISO 12100:
Begriffsbestimmung:
*inhärent sichere Konstruktion*
Schutzmaßnahme, die entweder Gefährdungen beseitigt oder die mit den Gefährdungen verbundenen
Risiken vermindert, indem ohne Anwendung von trennenden oder nichttrennenden Schutzeinrichtungen die Konstruktions- oder Betriebseigenschaften der Maschine verändert werden
ANMERKUNG Siehe 6.2.

*3.21*
*technische Schutzmaßnahme*
Schutzmaßnahme, bei der Schutzeinrichtungen zur Anwendung kommen, um Personen vor Gefährdungen zu schützen, die durch inhärent sichere Konstruktion nicht in angemessener Weise beseitigt werden können, oder vor Risiken zu schützen, die dadurch nicht ausreichend vermindert werden können
ANMERKUNG Siehe 6.3.


----------



## stevenn (6 Oktober 2014)

@safety: die Erklärungen kennen wir. Darum geht es nicht. lies doch bitte meinen Beitrag am 1.10.14 um 14:22 uhr, da ist das Problem beschrieben. 
@blockmove: hm, dann könnte ich die inhärent sichere konstruktion in meinem Fall doch weglassen. Gefahr ist ... und die Lösung ist die Tür(mit Eden,...) warum ich keine inhärent sichere Konstruktion gemacht habe, erwähne ich einfach nicht.

und noch eine Frage. Wie wird denn ein Schaltschrank in so einem Fall betrachtet? Meine Anlage hat einen Schaltschrank mit Umrichtern usw. dieser Schrank wurde zugekauft, allerdings ohne Konformitätserklärung. Wie betrachtet man den Schaltschrank bei der Risikobeurteilung? Kann ich das als ein "Objekt" betrachten? Die Türen sind auch alle nur mit einem Schaltschrankschlüssel aufmachbar


----------

